# Happy New Year!



## sangwitch (Dec 31, 2006)

I personally don't like to go out on amateur night because of all the road stops and, well, the amateur drinkers behind the wheel. But for all those going out on the town tonight, BE SAFE! 
To them and everyone else, have a wonderful New Year's Eve. I hope no one is feeling "under the weather" tomorrow.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2006)

Staying home with a bottle of Martini &amp; Rossi. Wish I had started some Champagne 6 to 8 months ago! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Francie (Dec 31, 2006)

We, also, are staying in (never go out on New Years Eve). Happy New Year to all my new "cyber friends" and wine making buddies!! Probably will be drinking a Zinfindel tonight which I unfortunately purchased! (I am sure it will be good, though!)








Francie


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 31, 2006)

We are staying in as well, will be drinking early and going to bed early, 2007 will still be here in the morning, I just say good bye to 2006 a few hours earlier than some........


HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!!!*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2006)

Jobe, did you get any of the tree toppers?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 31, 2006)

Going into our tavern in our little town tonight [early 6 PM] for their special of Steak and Shrimp..then home for some bubbly.

Cheers to each and everyone of you...










And for those of you who will be out and about...when your driving....Please drive carefully.....You never know what's around the bend...











HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE WORLD......NO EXCEPTIONS!!!!</font>


----------



## Bert (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year to one and all...


Please be safe out there...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 31, 2006)

We stay in also. We usually have some snack type hors-d'ouerves(I know-I never learned to spell itright)food during the evening so the kids have someting different for New Years Eve. Cindy worked today so I made the stuff. I guess I got a little carried away AGAIN! We have enough left over for another 20 people.



I made chicken wings-5 pounds oughta be enough, 34sweet and sourmeatballs, chili, beans and franks, pizza bites, nachos and bean dip, onion dip and chips, salsa/cheese dip, wrapped weiners with cheese and shrimp with cocktail sauce. We stuffed ourselves- a feat in itself and have about five times as much food left to snack on as the mood strikes.


















We aren't into Champagne so we will just have a nice bottle of Sparkling Ruby Cabernet. We found years ago, the New Year gets here on time whether or not we see it happen!






Everyone have a Happy and Prosperous New Year and may Peace prevail.



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 31, 2006)

That sounds like _our_ menu! No meat balls or chicken wings but shrimp and cheeses, taquitosand most of the rest -- plus for some reason our kids came up with _fried Spam -- _cut up cubes on cocktail toothpicks! So that's the big "treat" with their cousins and my sister who are visiting (fyi, Kutya and BMW, from the Flathead. BOY are they in for a shock about Spam when they leave Montana!) The adults are going to stay home and tap one of my "Christmas Whites"






Happy and Safe New Year to All!


Oh, my New Year's resolution? I resolve tonot going to give up wine!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2006)

50 hotwings, celery and bluecheese to go with, cheese, pepperoni and
crackers, mozz sticks for the 4 of us. My wife and I and the two kids,
Im sure the little one wont make it to 12:00 though.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 31, 2006)

We stay in too, it's not worth itto be out and stopped and thrown in jail !!! New Years Eve is pretty quiet here. We have sausages, pork, sauerkraut, pumpernickel bread, pierogies and blackeyed peas.....all for good luck in the new year. And we have 4 bottles of Champagne....I think some will be for Mimosa's in the morning.....aka "hair of the dog". No, really not planning on drinking that much. Maybe watch a movie, go to bed,and wake up next year......Hope you all havefun, stay safe and best wishes to you all in 2007!!







Ramona








Make More Wine in 2007!!!!*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## tfries (Dec 31, 2006)

Teri and I are staying in tonight too. We are about 30 minutes
from town, so it really is not the greatest of ideas to be out on a
night like this. We just finished making a batch of Barleywine
BonBons. They are a chocolate ganache which has barleywine mixed
in and covered with bittersweet chocolate. They are for a party we are
going to tomorrow. Later we are going to make fondue and
probably hit the hay soon after midnight.



Happy New Year Everyone!



Tom






*Edited by: tfries *


----------



## Waldo (Dec 31, 2006)

We will be toasting in the new year here at home also with some very nice ( Thanks to Sang) Ice Wine. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL !!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 31, 2006)

rgecaprock said:


> We stay in too, it's not worth itto be out and stopped and thrown in jail !!! New Years Eve is pretty quiet here. We have sausages, pork, sauerkraut, pumpernickel bread, pierogies and blackeyed peas.....all for good luck in the new year. And we have 4 bottles of Champagne....I think some will be for Mimosa's in the morning.....aka "hair of the dog". No, really not planning on drinking that much. Maybe watch a movie, to to bed,and wake up next year......Hope you all havefun, stay safe and best wishes to you all in 2007!!


Hey Ramona! Do you make pierogies or buy them? Love them! Mmmm... That alone could make it worth the drive to Texas! 
We don't have any special food, and I'm just drinking some some E-85 (Riesling). Might shake some dice, maybe watch a movie. 
A Happy New Year to everyone! And as Waldo's tag line reminds us, It's already tomorrow in Australia!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 31, 2006)

PWP,


No, I don't make them but Mrs. T's in the frozen section of the grocery store is always ready to pop into boiling water. I've been thinking about trying it myself and want to find a good recipe...if you have one...send it my way.....We have the potato cheese and potato onion one....I boil them then saute in butter and onion and serve with sour cream.......they have become a tradition here on New Years eve. Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2006)

Close enough, LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 31, 2006)

We are staying home as well. With Baton Rouge not being able to serve alcohol on Sunday's but it is allowed in our parish, everyone from the Metro is out in our neck of the woods tonight. 


We are sitting outside watching the thousands of fireworks going off around us. These people around us spend more than any municipal display. They have been going off constant since dusk. 


We are enjoying numerous snack foods like Rotel dip, Crawfish dip. Made a few cheese rolls, pizza, tamales and a few other items. I haven't had any wine tonight but have had a few beers. I do have a bottle of Sicilian Grillo chilling in my wine chiller I got for Christmas. Will pop it open before the New Year hits here.


Happy New Year all. I look forward to sharing another enjoyable year with everyone. Gotta go, the Wife is opening a bottle of Pennsylvania Dutch Eggnog. It is fantastic. Rum, Brandy, Whiskey and creamy smooth nog. MMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2006)

Heres to it!


----------



## geocorn (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year to All! I hope each and everyone of you have a wonderful 2007!


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 1, 2007)

It's been raining here for four days now and we are now just getting our first winter snow (Dec 31). We will stay home, I've put on a pot of chili, watch a good movie, sip on a glass of wine, say good bye to 2006 and will awaken to the new year! HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone! Hope everyone is feeling good this morning.







We made Polpettone Ripieni (aka stuffed meatballs) last night. Beef and veal meatball mixturestuffed with spinach, carrots, prosciutto, provolone and mozzarella. Browned and then simmered in chicken stock and wine. When it's done you cook the liquid down to a glaze. We paired that with some garliccaesar salad, green beans and some different bruschetta for appetizers. We didn't have any bubbly so we mixed some ice wine with sprite at midnight and it was yummy - worked great. No pics of the table, but here's a couple from prep time. Pay no attention to the missing cabinet door or the goofy face I'm making.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks and sounds good Sang! Nice improvising on the bubbly!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 1, 2007)

The Ice Wine was absolutely teriffic sang........Thanks so much for sharing it


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 1, 2007)

That looks and sounds great! You could have invited the rest of us!



We would have brought wine...


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 1, 2007)

c'mon by! I'm about to warm up some leftovers and open a bottle. 
glad the ice wine was enjoyed Waldo! You're quite welcome. *Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## Joanie (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pictures! Must be you have a good camera!





So why _is_ the cabinet door missing?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

I think he had locked some wine in there and hid the key and forgot where he hid it!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 1, 2007)

Sang,


I don't know what that is but I think we need to know all about it and the recipe.


Ramona


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 2, 2007)

Here ya go Ramona. The first time I made this the rolls started to come apart in the pan and I lost some of the cheese. It was still delish even if it wasn't too pretty. I can roll it up like a pro now. It takes a bit of work to prepare, but if you like to cook it's no problem and it's always a hit with guests. Searve with a nice hearty red. 


1/2 lb ground veal * 
1/2 lb ground beef 
1-cup breadcrumbs 
1 cup grated Romano cheese
3 eggs 


20 to 30 spinach leaves, stems removed 
2 carrots cut into long thin slices 
6 slices prosciutto 
3 slices mozzarella
3 slices provolone
2 sprigs rosemary 
1 can chicken stock 
3/4 cup dry red wine
Extra Virgin Olive Oil (no substitute!)


* veal is hard to find around my parts. If you can't find veal or have an issue with it, substitute 1/4 lb of ground turkey and 1/4 lb of Italian sausage (usually 1 link). My wife prefers it w/ the turkey; I think it's great both ways. 


---


Combine first five ingredients thoroughly with hands along with some salt and pepper.

Boil some salted water and dip the spinach leaves just long enough to wilt them. Remove and set aside. (I had to use thawed frozen the other night) When you're done with the spinach, cook the carrot slices in the boiling water for 5 minutes to soften. Remove and set aside. 


Lightly dust your work surface with breadcrumbs and flour. (don't go by my pic w/ the pile of flour/breadcrumbs). Reserve a bit of the meat mixture for patching and then carefully roll out the remainder into a rectangle approx 16' x 5". Leave about a 1" border on the sides and lay down the spinach leaves followed by the carrot slices, then the prosciutto, and then the cheeses. Here's the tough part: roll the meat into a jellyroll, making it as tight as possible. Cut the roll in half crosswise and seal the ends with the meat. Use the meat reserve to help seal the long seam and the ends. Otherwise the roll will come apart while cooking and some of the cheese will ooze out. (happened to me the first time) Dust the outsides of the roll with flour. (It helps if you have a pan big enought to fit both rolls, but if not get creative)


Heat some olive oil and rosemary in a large frying pan and brown the rolls on all sides. After the meat browns, discard as much oil as possible and pour half the chicken stock and half the wine over the meat rolls. Cover the pan and cook over medium-low. (If liquid evaporates, add a little water to the pan). After 15 minutes, turn the meat rolls and pour the remaining chicken stock and wine over them. Continue cooking covered for an additional 15 minutes. 


Remove the meat to a dish, add ½-cup water to the liquid in the pan and cook over medium-high. Continue scraping up any brown bits as the liquid reduces, until you have a nice glaze. Let rolls cool a bit then slice and serve with meat glaze drizzled over the top.


Enjoy!


----------



## Francie (Jan 3, 2007)

That recipe sounds absolutely wonderful!!



I will try it as soon as I can!! Will have to try it out on the family!!


Francie


----------



## masta (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree and once I show this to the head chef I know we will be having it soon but with one slight addition.....garlic!


Thanks


Mario Batali ROCKS


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 3, 2007)

well of course I throw some garlic in there! That goes without saying. 


Mario and Bobby are my heros


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 4, 2007)

Every time I make something new, my family tends to run. I think it was the time I made a meat loaf andplaced some cheese and broccoli in the middle of it. Hey,it could have been worse, it could have beenspinach in the middle!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2007)

Or it could have been the leftovers from the last meal they ran from!


----------

